
Circuit Breaker Pattern (2014) - mwcampbell
https://martinfowler.com/bliki/CircuitBreaker.html
======
mwcampbell
In the wake of today's S3 outage, this seems like a good thing to look into,
for those of us that haven't implemented it already (myself included).

